# A Knife for Captain Cooker!!!



## Makalakumu (May 30, 2007)

As I laid around sick all day, I managed to find a little time for MT and I happened to walkabout many different pages.  This next link comes from my querry into Maori Fighting Arts.  

I happened to read a story about a maori family in which the dad went off "captain cooker" (pig) hunting with his mates.  Mum and daughter just so happen to find one rooting around in their backyard, so mum grabbed a kitchen knife while dearest daughter cornered and grabbed the pig by the back legs.  With the quick stick, mum dispatched the pig.

I was a tad astonished by this.  I had heard of people going after pigs with spears, but never with knives!  So, I decided to dig a little deeper.

I found this.

Apparently, hunting pigs with knives is quite common for kiwi blokes.  I think I just found something I just may have to try when I'm over there this summer!


----------



## Munkyjitsudo (Jun 22, 2007)

for hawaiians and a lot filipinos it's a right of passage. ha... we even do it out here in california. you take a dog mainly a well trained pit bull mini are better can come from under easily and get it by the throat... a dog goes after the pig wears it down a lil one friend grabs it by the back legs and then the other person comes from behind and sticks it in the neck. and it's not pigs it's boars. not sure about the maori but I know the hawaiians and filipinos go after the boars and hawaiians are nuts they do it with out the dog and usually by themselves and hide in a tree and jump down on it's back and then cut it's throat. It's extremely dangerous though, the tusks can tear right through you, seen many of scar from boar hunting. My uncles want me to go, but I'm not to into that kinda stuff, with a shotgun yeah ok, but I'm not gonna grab no crazy *** boar by it's backlegs and pull him in and then jump on his back to slit his throat, thats just hardcore. haha.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 22, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Apparently, hunting pigs with knives is quite common for kiwi blokes. I think I just found something I just may have to try when I'm over there this summer!


 
Why go all the way to NZ to do it, just head down to the southern US, its uncommon, but certainly present.


----------

